# black library ebook failure



## Insurance (Sep 8, 2010)

i woke up bright and early this morning to download my copies of age of darkness and blood reaver. unfortunately, the black library website is having some sort of server issues. i started getting the message: *Server Error in '/' Application*. after 5 attempts, it told me i had reached my download limit. as you can imagine, i am quite furious right now. 

has anyone had this issue before? how did you resolve it?

i sent them an email explaining my situation. does anyone know if and when they will actually get back to me about this?

should i bite the bullet and call them? it is an international call, so i don't want to sit on hold waiting.

the worst part is i am going on vacation and i was planning on reading these books on the plane and at the pool.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

That is utter BS.

I don't buy Ebooks so I wouldn't know how to solve this, you'll probably have to call them or keep emailing them for your copies.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Esca (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow didn't know it had limited downloads. I never bought an ebook from them, but wont for sure now (besides the price being to high imo).

If you have a day or two I'd wait for the email and see if it gets resolved. If not, I have no idea how much an international call may be, but it might end up being cheaper to rebuy the books depending.


----------



## JaqTaar (Apr 9, 2011)

The FAQ does mention a 5-downloads-limit:
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Getting-Started/FAQ-Digital-products.html

But since it apparently didn't work due to a problem of their site, I'm quite sure they'll reset the counter for you, send you a new link or someting like that to give you access to what you paid for.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

They are open Monday to Friday and this Friday (today) and Monday are public holidays. This means they won't get back to you until Tuesday earliest and calling them before then is pointless.

Whether the error is due to their servers being down over the holiday or some other thing, I don't know.

I suggest you e-mail them on Tuesday.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

sucks email them but its going to be pretty shit at the moment
lots of bank holidays at the moment

now if audiobook sales tank out to my dastardly plan will come to fruition and they'll have to release the garro series on paper

teehee


----------



## Erminio (Apr 22, 2011)

Yep - same here: server down and eventually download limit reached for "Blood Reaver".
Sucks because I was planning on reading it during Easter long weekend - sent Black Library an email but I don't know if they'll get back to me before Tuesday.
First experience with Black Library download, we'll see how it works out to judge.

--------------------------------------------
In Midnight Clad


----------



## csw (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm currently getting this issue as well, also having hit my download limit.

I can say that I have had this issue before with a previous ebook release - _Blood Pact_ I believe. There was another ebook that I also hit the download limit on because the download kept fizzing out partway through.

I emailed them both times I had problems and both times they were extremely prompt in responding and fixing the issue (I think the _Blood Pact_ server issue was something like 10 minutes to get it fixed). They were also kind enough to reset my download limit for the other book.

Unfortunately, as increaso pointed out, it appears to be a holiday weekend for the Brits. This is quite a shame too, as I'm heading out on a plane trip early Tuesday morning and was looking forward to spending some quality time with First Claw.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I also can't get hammer and bolter 7 working.


----------



## csw (Apr 22, 2011)

Hmm, the _Blood Reaver_ ebook icons now have file size numbers next to them, which they didn't before when they weren't working. This leads me to conclude that they might be working now. Unfortunately, it appears a bunch of us have hit our download limits. Has anybody gotten a response from BL about resetting the limits?


----------



## Atyaman (Feb 18, 2011)

Yepp, I've just checked it. Both mobi and epub working now. Yay


----------



## Insurance (Sep 8, 2010)

just downloaded my copy of blood reaver. talk about cutting it close. i'm heading to the airport now.


----------

